# Northern IL CruzeTalk Meet I



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I updated your post to make it easier for people to find it and to have them post here instead of sending you a PM.


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone going?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You are ! If I wake up from Friday .


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

brian v said:


> You are ! If I wake up from Friday .


You better wake up its at 7pm haha!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Shamrockgal,and kate228 will have to drag me out of bed considering the hours that I have to keep these nights . too long , but will try any way .


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

I will be there if you guys are all going It would be nice to see some fellow cruzes... Just don't make fun of me too much for my riced out cruze xtemerevolution  haha


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm heading out soon y'all better show!


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm not 100 percent if ill be going. Some stuff actually came up but I'm going to see if I can swing it


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Turns out it was me and like 10 sonic owners. It was a good time.You guys all missed out... and put a bad rep for cruze enthusiasts everywhere .


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

****! I cannot believe I didn't see this post. I would have come out, it'd be nice to see some other modded cruses. It's only me out here in Sycamore.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

haha its all good dude We should set up another one then and have it like a month or 2 away so everyone will have had time to see it and respond


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

I tried to go but by the time I was showered and ready it was 9 practically. Had to finish up a job and see if my dad was coming home from the hospital. Let me know when we should plan the next one. I should have the coilovers on there by then. Also starchy what intercooler do you have? I saw the pictures on Facebook. Car looks awesome!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Would've loved to join in in, but.......
I co-ordinate a car show every year for my club, known as The Herd.....A specific group that loves the 94 through 96 Impala SS.
I have two, a 95 Green/Grey and a 96 Black. 
This is an annual event, known as Herdfest, and is held at Hoskins Chevrolet in Elk Grove Illinois the first Saturday after the Labor Day weekend.

So, while you folks were over by Woodfield I was over at the corner of Higgins and Arlington Hts. road.....babysitting over 70 cars and making sure about 120 people were fed on the 7th.

I'm exausted.....you had more fun visiting.
I look forward to your next attempt at a gathering.

Rob


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

Robby said:


> Would've loved to join in in, but.......
> I co-ordinate a car show every year for my club, known as The Herd.....A specific group that loves the 94 through 96 Impala SS.
> I have two, a 95 Green/Grey and a 96 Black.
> This is an annual event, known as Herdfest, and is held at Hoskins Chevrolet in Elk Grove Illinois the first Saturday after the Labor Day weekend.
> ...


That's pretty sweet and close to the house. Ill totally check that out next year!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Reznic (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey guys my name is Matt and I'm arranging the Chicagoland Sonic Club meets, and of course you guys are more than welcome to come, I really encourage everyone that's in our area to come out. We had a blast and yes we only had 1 cruze show but I hope to see more at the next meet which is the 21st of Sept. I encourage everyone aswell if you are on FB to add the group " Chicagoland Sonic Club " so you guys can see updates n' such. If you can't find the group on FB you can PM me and I'll add you by your FB email address. Here is some pictures of the meet on 9/7.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

CRUZEEE said:


> I tried to go but by the time I was showered and ready it was 9 practically. Had to finish up a job and see if my dad was coming home from the hospital. Let me know when we should plan the next one. I should have the coilovers on there by then. Also starchy what intercooler do you have? I saw the pictures on Facebook. Car looks awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks man and its the ZZP fmic  

And I am def going to that sept 21th meet! That's the day after i track my car for the quarter mile! so hopefully i will have a somewhat decent timeslip to show haha... We shall see!


----------



## Reznic (Sep 9, 2013)

I am going to see about a name change and logo change for the Cruze guys if there is enough support, and I'm planning on doing a monthly meet with the sonic guys as well, I just need to know if anyone is really interested before I start investing time into a new logo, vinyl, shirts etc etc.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Reznic said:


> I am going to see about a name change and logo change for the Cruze guys if there is enough support, and I'm planning on doing a monthly meet with the sonic guys as well, I just need to know if anyone is really interested before I start investing time into a new logo, vinyl, shirts etc etc.


I started a new thread for the next meet Matt. I appreciate you putting the time and effort for the Cruze and Sonic guys. I am going to P.M. You my cell. If you want to talk or need help arranging anything on the Cruze end, or even the sonic end feel free to text me and i will do what i can.


----------



## Reznic (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry for the Forum guys that this is a little late notice but we will be having another meet this Saturday!


----------

